# Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers!



## Moosi (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein gravierendes Problem. Wenn ich meinen Pc starte, kommt der Fehler "Fehler beim Lesen des Datenträgers" bevor er Windows startet. 
Ich hab mal die IDE/NTFS formatierte Hdd ausgebaut und in nem anderen Rechner dazugehängt. Windows erkennt sie zwar, aber lesen kann er sie trotzdem nicht! Mit "GetDataBack for NTFS" hab ich wenigstens die Daten noch retten können, also dürfte physikalisch nichts defekt sein (obwohl die diagnostic software von seagate davon ausgeht *gg*) ...
Ich vermute, dass irgendwas im Boot hinüber ist... 
Hat jmd nen Vorschlag was ich machen könnt?

thx


----------



## generador (18. Dezember 2004)

hängt diese an einem raid controller oder hast du diese von slave auf master gehängt


----------



## Moosi (18. Dezember 2004)

Master,...
Windows ist aufeinmal abgeschmiert und dann kam der fehler......


----------



## eazyrider (7. Januar 2005)

hi
ich hab genau das gleich Problem und weiss nicht was ich machen soll... was hast du denn jetzt gemacht? 
mfg eazy


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn man die Daten sichern kann, würde ich einen Low-Level Format durchführen.


----------



## SiNiE (7. Januar 2005)

Hmmm... also da du ja Win2k/XP haben musst probier mal folgendes: Bau die Platte mal ein und leg deine 2k/XP CD ein boote von CD. Dann musst du ja erstmal mit F8 den Lizvertrag aktzeptieren usw... Dann kommt der Punkit wo du aus 3 Sachen wählken kannst (Neuinstallation, Reparatur und noch irgendetwas). Wähle dort Neuinstallation. Dann sucht er entweder nach schon vorhandenen Installationen oder zeigt dir einen BIldschirm an wo du die PLatten auswählen kannst und Partitionieren usw... An der Stelle brichst du dann die Installation ab. Und dann versuch mal Win zu booten. 

Wie ich auf die Idee komme: Nunja ich wollte gestern einen 2k Server aufsetzten habe aber vergessen ihm die Treiberdiskette für den Raidcontroller zu verpulen. Und als ich dann an die Stelle der Neuinstallation kam kommt die Meldung das keine Festplatte gefunden wurde wo installiert werden kann. Als ich dann neu bootete und wieder von der CD starten wollte ging das nicht mehr weil der Controlle in der Bootreihenfolge VOR dem CD-Rom kam und Win da schon nen Bootsektor drauf platziert haben muss. Klingt komisch ich weiß aber ich habe auch lange gesucht bis ich drauf kam, hab sogar CD-Rom getauscht....

Gruß


----------

